# Exported JPEG photos appear darker?



## Azyiu (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi all, I noticed my exported JPEG photos all appear darker then they appear on my Lr4.2. Strangely, colors look ok, it is just that they looked "darker". :hm:

Under "Export" > "File Settings", I've already selected sRGB under "Color Space". Did I miss something else? Or are there other settings I needed to mess around with? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tony Jay (Nov 18, 2012)

What application are you viewing those JPEGs in?
It is likely that whatever it is that it is not colour-managed.
If the JPEGS look correct in Lightroom then Lightroom is not at fault.

Tony Jay


----------



## gregDT (Nov 18, 2012)

I think there are so many variables involved that the issue may well be specific to the combination of monitor, software, colour calibration etc being used. However one example I've come across more than once is that Lightroom is using a monitor specific profile that might have been set up with a Colour Monkey while the other software used to view the image i.e. Windows Picture Viewer, assumes sRGB. So in effect the colour management is being broken. If the images are being viewed online then the web browser being used will also be a factor. For example Fiurefox uses colour management and will read the exif data from an image where as Chrome, IE and I believe Safari won't.

So it's worth running through your colour management and seeing that each application is using the same settings.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Nov 18, 2012)

Chrome 24, IE9 and Safari are color managed also. And a fresh download of Opera 12.10 also appears to be color managed.

Here's a couple of trick files, generously provided by others, for a quick proof test.




If your viewer is color managed, these will appear fine, if not, you'll definitely know.

[Edit:  Hmm, here's something very interesting, here on the forum, these files appear fine in the editing dialog (I'm using Chrome 24 right now), but appear skewed in the actual post. I can toggle back and forth and watch them change. In the meantime, just download the images to play with separately as source files.]


----------



## Mark Sirota (Nov 19, 2012)

It would appear that when the forum software builds its thumbnails, it strips the embedded profile. Sigh.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Nov 19, 2012)

Ditto.....


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 19, 2012)

Doh, sorry, don't think I can fix that one for the thumbnails.  If you click on them, you get the right profile I think.   On Safari the thumbnail's funky but the larger size is correct.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 19, 2012)

I've just edited the post to show them full size so they should work now (it's double click on the photo while in the editor to choose full size)


----------



## Brad Snyder (Nov 20, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I've just edited the post to show them full size so they should work now (it's double click on the photo while in the editor to choose full size)



Well I didn't know that, either.


----------

